# Stainless steel grid deck railings



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Did ya try Google,..??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Trying to picture how any form of a steel grid is going to look good, be legal, and be seen through.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=deck+railings+ideas&qpvt=deck+railings+ideas&FORM=IGRE


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you tried a local farm store? They stock the stuff around here, it comes 5' x 16' panels and in a few different grid patterns that would make a legal rail. 

I never really cared for that style much but it's like cable rail as far as not hindering the view and those that wanted it love it.

Look at the galvanized instead of SS... you'll save big bucks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Powder coated aluminum is also less expencive.


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Did ya try Google,..??


Of course I tried Google. But I apparently don't know the right word to describe it.


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Trying to picture how any form of a steel grid is going to look good, be legal, and be seen through.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=deck+railings+ideas&qpvt=deck+railings+ideas&FORM=IGRE


Nearly all of those pictured block the view. The cable railings are almost invisible by comparison. I'm just looking for something easier to build that will be similarly transparent.

Edit: Hmmm, now I do see one photo with a grid. It's not terrible, but I'll have to have my wife look at it. Thanks.


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Have you tried a local farm store? They stock the stuff around here, it comes 5' x 16' panels and in a few different grid patterns that would make a legal rail.


Thank you, I will give it a look.



> I never really cared for that style much but it's like cable rail as far as not hindering the view and those that wanted it love it.


I don't actually know what it will look like because I was just told about it. I can visualize it and it doesn't seem as nice in my mind's eye as cable railings, but I am not the Style Director around here. If I can find a picture, my wife will pass judgement on that.[/QUOTE]



> Look at the galvanized instead of SS... you'll save big bucks.


I will do so. White powder coated steel would even be OK, I suppose. If they make it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks like this.


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think that would look bad if dressed up in a nice metal railing. I'll have to run it past the boss, though. 
Thanks, --Brian


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing I see on those railing is they installed the bottom rail tight to the deck.
Big mistake, it's going to casue it to rot and there going to be dirt piled up againt it.
I hate the look of the fencing, if it was at least black it would all but disappear.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> First thing I see on those railing is they installed the bottom rail tight to the deck.
> Big mistake, it's going to casue it to rot and there going to be dirt piled up againt it.
> I hate the look of the fencing, if it was at least black it would all but disappear.


That's your picture Joe I stole from your link  just so he'd get a visual of the "see through" factor. I don't like (or do) any railings that aren't held up off the deck. If not for any other reason but just to have a space to sweep/hose stuff out.


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree about the bottom. I've made quite a few railings and always off the deck. That one looks like a textbook recipe for rot. My cable railings had top and bottom tubes with horizontal cables between them. I laid out the cables on 3" centers and ended up with about a 3" gap at the bottom. So no need to worry about that. I'll get it right.

If that one railing pictured was the only way to build one with the grid panels, I think I would scrap the idea right now. I love wood railings, but that grid doesn't look good with the wood to me, either. I still think it might look good as the filler panel in a steel tube railing.You are right that black would be more invisible with the dark background in the photo. Our background is a mix of sky, lake, and a neighborhood with sparse housing and mature landscaping, so I think a steel or galvanized color will probably seem more invisible in our location. The cable railings on our other deck confirm that.

I'm still looking at other pictures, trying to decide if I like it or not. "Architectural Mesh" and "Wire Cloth" have been productive searches, though most are commercial-oriented and show railings with very small openings. Judging from what I've seen, I'm guessing that commercial railing codes require the railing to obstruct a 2" sphere. I only need to obstruct a 4" sphere.

I worked all day today, so couldn't look around for a farm supply store. That's probably going to be another adventure. Any other leads on where to buy it?

Thanks, --Brian


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, here's another image that I did find. I think the copper grid is 2" which is tighter than I want and copper is not right for our house, but you gotta admit that this is a nice looking deck railing. Copper and natural wood always look good together.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

FatBear said:


> ...The old ones rotted and were eaten by termites and the new ones are required to be fireproof because we are in a wildfire prone area. So no wood.


"so no wood", I am sorry but there are several hardwoods that are so dense that are fireproof according USDA


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

Wood wouldn't look right, anyway. It's just not that kind of house. These decks are two story, the lower story is 5' above ground and rests on wood wall which will be stuccoed. The upper deck rests on a series of arches. All will be stuccoed over and decks will be tiled. I'd put welded railings made of hammered iron with stylish top caps, maybe even those pickets that bulge out at the bottom like we have on our "Juliet balcony" in the house, but they would block the view. Steel posts can be 2" tubing, not 3.5" posts and the cable or grid railing will be almost transparent. I've thought all of this through already and everything is decided except for the fill-in material of the railings.


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to say as a deck manufacturer that pictures you posted of your deck is very impressive. Very nice job!


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

That was someone else's deck. Nice wood with copper grid. I will try to remember to post photos of mine when it is done. Unless something goes horribly wrong it will look very different, but also very nice.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Google Expanded Metal


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

FatBear said:


> That was someone else's deck. Nice wood with copper grid. I will try to remember to post photos of mine when it is done. Unless something goes horribly wrong it will look very different, but also very nice.


okay, anyway very nice and especially bright.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That's a good looking picture you posted FatBear (I will remember it). 

You really should take a look at hardwood (if not just for the railings). 

I've done a lot of Ipe decks and cable rail. 2x post and with a 1x6 cap is a very lean look.

You could easily do the same with the grid stock.


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm. A wooden cap rail might be nice and might also be easier to install than a welded steel cap. I like my welded caps to be one piece and don't know how to join them so they look like one piece. I know wood better and I'm sure I could join it into a one-piece continuous cap that would look good. 

I think a 1x3 cap with a profile routed into it would look great. 1x6 seems very wide, but I suppose it would do a better job of spreading that 200# lateral force to more of the posts.

What is IPE? Is it light or dark colored? How difficult is it to machine? How must it be finished to survive rain and sun and intense heat? It frequently gets over 100 degrees in the summer, here.


----------

